
Why Power Users Hate Fancy Web Design - J3L2404
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/25973/?p1=Blogs
======
rhizome
Headline is wrong, it's not about "fancy web design," nor is it about "power
users." It's about how MacWorld.com's users don't seem to mind their headline-
feed front page.

